# Dallisgrass how to control with out killing everything



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

This weed came in on some compost/loam 
I took out the larger out break with round up but killed off everything in the process.
Of course now its coming up in other spots where repairs where made. 
Any help on knocking this stuff out with out killing off everything else?
Till then hand pulling as much as possible


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Mostly you'll just find something labeled for suppression like Dismiss NXT. I'm not familiar with getting it out of cool season turf. Bermuda/Zoysia turf managers down south use MSMA very selectively but it's 100% effective (no idea what it does in cool season).


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

rotolow said:


> Mostly you'll just find something labeled for suppression like Dismiss NXT. I'm not familiar with getting it out of cool season turf. Bermuda/Zoysia turf managers down south use MSMA very selectively but it's 100% effective (no idea what it does in cool season).


Dismiss NXT, Celsius and others are labeled for suppression. Celsius + Revolver has been used for control. Tribute Total is also labeled for control.

Get that s*** while it's young. I spot-sprayed round-up last fall on a few stubborn areas as it's by far the cheapest option. My winter PRG masked the dead spots and we'll see in a couple weeks if they are still visible this spring.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Celsius and Revolver would smoke your lawn, so while it's effective against dallisgrass, you would accomplish the same thing with glyphosate if you want to reseed and start over. I would probably just recommend painting the plants with glyphosate, but a mesotrione/triclopyr combo might provide decent control.

All that being said, it seems really early for dallisgrass to be growing that far north IMO.


----------

